# Jersey Hedgehogs



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

I know some of you have gone through Jersey Hedgehos before. Anyoneone have a review of them? Also, I had sent an email to them a couple of days ago and still no repley. For those of you who have emailed them how long does it take for them to normally respond? I just want to know because I cant wait for a response. :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There are numerous things on their website that make me wonder how much they actually know. Some of their information is deceiving to a prospective owner.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow. They have an insane amount of typos all over their website. Makes me wonder how smart they are in general.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I just got back from checking out the website and there was a bunch of things that aren't recommended here. 
To name only a few:
The temperature range is off and 65 is way too cool in my opinion, 73-78F is recommended. Temperature should be checked with a digital thermometer not whether someone is comfortable without a sweater. This is not an accurate way to determine because some people are comfortable without a sweater even if its in the low 60's and this would be extremely dangerous.
The cage size recommendation may be okay but most people here seem to stick with a minimum of 4 sq feet not 3. 
The site makes it sound that all hedgies will use a litter box if one is provided which for sure is not true. Some will and some won't.
They have mesh wheels as an okay option but they can catch toe nails so I wouldn't recommend that
Hedgies will need their toe nails cut not maybe.

There is more stuff on there that does seem misleading or inaccurate, this is just some things that jumped out at me.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I just got back from checking out the website and there was a bunch of things that aren't recommended here.
> To name only a few:
> The temperature range is off and 65 is way too cool in my opinion, 73-78F is recommended. Temperature should be checked with a digital thermometer not whether someone is comfortable without a sweater. This is not an accurate way to determine because some people are comfortable without a sweater even if its in the low 60's and this would be extremely dangerous.


That is copied straight from HHC along with most of the other stuff. Wish somehow it could be removed/updated. 

Cage Placement
Place your hedgehogs new home in a comfortable, warm, well lit area that is free of drafts and direct sunlight. They are most comfortable at temperatures of between 65-80 degrees Fahrenheit. (18-27 degrees Celsius) The basic rule of thumb is, if you are comfortable without a sweater, they will do just fine.

http://hedgehogcentral.com/info.shtml


----------



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh yeah...I havnt been taking any info from ther anyways :lol: I have always taken it from here where my questions would be answered amost instantly...I like this breeder because it is the only USDA approved in NJ and is less then 20 mins from my house :roll:


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi hedgehog3333,
That's where I got my first hedgie from and had a pretty good experience. 
*However*, I spoke with the one owner a few months back (after getting another hedgie from a HHC member who ended up also being from this breeder) and he told me that they were moving. I'm not sure if they did go through with the move or what's been going on but all communications stopped between us back in October. I've yet to receive an answer on this hedgies background/history so I'm quite a bit put-off by that. I do see that they are still breeding and that a new litter should be born shortly, so I'm not sure what the reason for the terrible communication is. 
I hate to bad-mouth anyone, but I'd look elsewhere. If you change your mind and decide to adopt and older hedgie, please let me know and I'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

What about the food they sell on their website? Have any of you used it before or think it's ok to buy? Do any of you know of any other breeders who ship their pre mixed food? Thanks!


----------

